# How to share one internet connection between multiple PCs through a hub/switch?



## omarfi (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi !

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.

Okay, here is the situation: 
I'm living in a student flat, where all the rooms have a single internet connection. Apparently, we aren't allowed to connect more than one network device at a time and the MAC address of the device is registered....
But is there really no way around this at all?? I know that setting up a router won't probably work, but what if I use a hub or switch? According to my limited knowledge, these are a little less intelligent devices that could make this doable, but how?...Or could I maybe connect to internet through the main PC?? I really want to connect another laptop in my room.....

I would really appreciate if someone could suggest something. Getting this to work would really be a dream come true...

thanks a lot


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

This seems (to me) to be a more complicated question than it appears. I think the simplest thing to do would be to ask the network administrator if can register a router as your one MAC address. I really do not think that this is going to work, but it is possible. You need to ask the administrator, because I believe it is impossible to tell without knowing more about the setup of your network.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Your only option is to talk to the owner of the network . . Please read our rules, a link to them is at the top of every page.



> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent


.

Thread closed


----------

